# Dall'Olanda: Arriva Eriksen



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Agosto 2013)

Eriksen al Milan in caso di qualificazione Champions
Costo 10 milioni di euro (è in scadenza nel 2014)
Il giocatore ha bloccato il trasferimento al Liverpool per andare al Milan

Telegraf


----------



## 2515 (21 Agosto 2013)

Se, magari.. Sto qua e Honda/Ljajic farebbero fare il salto di qualità a centrocampo e in attacco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2013)

Sakho, Eriksen, Honda. 

Sarebbe tanta roba.


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Agosto 2013)

La notizia che ho postato ieri credo. Speriamo, vediamo che succede dopo il preliminare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2013)

Non ci credo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2013)

Le voci insistono... e che sarebbe Eriksen nel nostro centrocampo! Mamma mia 
Montolivo-De Jong-Eriksen con Poli pronto a subentrare, poi potrebbero tranquillamente rimanere anche Nocerino e Muntari. Insomma, manderei pure giù Boateng esterno fino a gennaio, lì poi arriverebbe Honda e avremmo una squadra con le palle.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2013)

A quel prezzo, considerando che già prima del preliminare abbiamo fatto un'offerta simile per Ljajic, prendere Eriksen è un dovere ed un obbligo morale.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2013)

Honda, Eriksen e un bel centrale e rompiamo le balls alla Juve.


----------



## Serginho (21 Agosto 2013)

sarei capace di sorbirmi pure Boateng titolare fino a gennaio se almeno arrivasse lui


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

Magari fosse vero, magari. Ha ancora molto da imparare, forse tutto, ma ha grandi capacità.


----------



## James Watson (21 Agosto 2013)

Magari! Non voglio crederci finché non lo vedo a milanello...


----------



## Serginho (21 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Magari fosse vero, magari. Ha ancora molto da imparare, forse tutto, ma ha grandi capacità.



Io credo abbia proprio le caratteristiche che ci mancano, cioe' la capacita' di mettere ordine al centrocampo e sopratutto di fare l'ultimo passaggio


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2013)

L'ho visto diverse volte, nel club e in nazionale. Non mi ha mai impressionato. Però, meglio di quelli che abbiamo...


----------



## 2515 (21 Agosto 2013)

dal punto di vista della visione di gioco e della tecnica è largamente più avanti rispetto a quasi tutta la nostra rosa attuale.

Un centrocampo con Eriksen Poli Montolivo De Jong Cristante Nocerino sarebbe un bell'agglomerato per la serie A.

Eriksen De Jong Montolivo
Nocerino Cristante Poli

Non male come comparto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ho visto diverse volte, nel club e in nazionale. Non mi ha mai impressionato. Però, meglio di quelli che abbiamo...


Rispetto ai nostri è Zidane anche se è giovane e deve migliorare ancora molto.


----------



## bargnani83 (21 Agosto 2013)

ma qualcuno sa se la fonte è autorevole?


----------



## Milo (21 Agosto 2013)

DAI DAI DAIIIIIII!!!!! Voglio Eriksen!!!!!


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Agosto 2013)

Non commento, dico solo MAGARI. Giocatore fantastico ed è appena un '92


Abate---Mexes---Zapata---De Sciglio
-------De Jong - Montolivo
ALA DESTRA - Eriksen- El Shaarawy
------------Balotelli


Sarebbe tantissima roba.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Agosto 2013)

magari magari...


----------



## bargnani83 (21 Agosto 2013)

con il 4-2-3-1 non credo giocheremo mai dall'inizio.


----------



## 2515 (21 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non commento, dico solo MAGARI. Giocatore fantastico ed è appena un '92
> 
> 
> Abate---Mexes---Zapata---De Sciglio
> ...



Ljajic a destra e facciamo una formazione eccellente. Un 90', un 91' e tre 92' titolari.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non commento, dico solo MAGARI. Giocatore fantastico ed è appena un '92
> 
> 
> Abate---Mexes---Zapata---De Sciglio
> ...




Come ala destra ovviamente Honda

Oppure

Eriksen--De jong--Montolivo
Honda-Balo-El

Mamma mia questa sarebbe una rosa incredibile

Ma per averlo bisgona passare i preliminari


----------



## arcanum (21 Agosto 2013)

In teoria il modulo che addotteremo sarà il 4-3-1-2 quindi semmai vedremo:

Monto---De Jong----Eriksen
------------------------------
-------Honda----------------
------------------Elsha---------
-----Balotelli-----------


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

Il modulo si farà in base al momento della squadra. Certo è che per pensare di giocare con il 4-3-1-2 deve essere disponibile ed in condizione un Saponara o un Honda. Ad oggi è improponibile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Agosto 2013)

Magari , sarebbe Maradona rispetto ai vari 3ore noce e boapippa


----------



## Doctore (21 Agosto 2013)

Non voglio illudermi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Agosto 2013)

Speriamo.


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2013)

Se n'era già parlato 1 mesetto o 2 fa comunque e si diceva la stessa cosa.
Nel frattempo il ragazzo non s'è mosso e non è andato in quell'obbrobrio che è il Liverpool, qualcosa sotto non può non esserci.


----------



## sion (21 Agosto 2013)

si ma,passiamo il preliminare prima


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2013)

Non ci credo.


----------



## folletto (21 Agosto 2013)

Temo che il "regalo" non sia lui- Fosse vero stapperei una bella boccia


----------



## Serginho (21 Agosto 2013)

su un forum olandese del'Ajax ho letto che il Milan vorrebbe offrire 10 milioni in caso di superamento del turno preliminare


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

10 mln non credo bastino comunque, forse come cifra fissa si, ma con i bonus non credo lo mollino per meno di 14-15 mln.


----------



## arcanum (21 Agosto 2013)

Ricordiamoci che è in scadenza di contratto e stiamo al 21 agosto, non possono chiedere una follia.

Bisogna solo stare attenti ai club inglesi che potrebbero sborsare qualche cifra "folle"


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci che è in scadenza di contratto e stiamo al 21 agosto, non possono chiedere una follia.
> 
> B*isogna solo stare attenti ai club inglesi che potrebbero sborsare qualche cifra "folle"*



Alla tua prima riga ti sei risposto con la seconda.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2013)

Putroppo secondo me finisce al Tottenham.

Sarebbe davvero un grande acquisto, con una bella pedata in quel posto a Nocerino ( e non a Muntari ) 

Montolivo DeJong Eriksen

Poli Cristante Muntari 

Senza contare che poi con l'arrivo di Honda puoi finalmente retrocedere in mediana Boateng ( visto che comunque Cristante è all'inizio della sua avventura ) e poi come ultima risorsa c'è sempre Emanuelson.


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Putroppo secondo me finisce al Tottenham.
> 
> Sarebbe davvero un grande acquisto, con una bella pedata in quel posto a Nocerino ( e non a Muntari )
> 
> ...



Il Tottenham ha praticamente preso Lamela e Willian, non so se vorrà un altro centrocampista.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Agosto 2013)

da quando ho letto le parole dell'agente mi sono un pò indispettito e ho iniziato a pensare che qualcosa sotto ci fosse..speriamo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Agosto 2013)

Ha detto che va solo in una squadra che compete per una liga e che gioca la Champions League... il totocoso gioca in Europa League. Ergo se ci qualifichiamo abbiamo qualche possiblità.

A meno che non arrivi il Manchester United e vabbè ciao.. ma se la concorrenza è Liveprool o Totocoso...


----------



## Serginho (21 Agosto 2013)

Il Tottenham comunque sta per prendere Willian, oppure lo ha gia' preso non ricordo


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ha detto che va solo in una squadra che compete per una liga e che gioca la Champions League... il totocoso gioca in Europa League. Ergo se ci qualifichiamo abbiamo qualche possiblità.
> 
> A meno che non arrivi il Manchester United e vabbè ciao.. ma se la concorrenza è Liveprool o Totocoso...



Ma quale Utd, non se ne farebbero nulla.
Più passa il tempo più abbiamo possibilità secondo me.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Il Tottenham ha praticamente preso Lamela e Willian, non so se vorrà un altro centrocampista.



Mi darebbe un fastidio pazzesco se andasse allo Schifopool


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2013)

Ah, comunque è impossibile, Allegri non lo vuole, ha chiesto Cascione


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Agosto 2013)

non ci serve, abbiamo già dei terzini validi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2013)

speriamo che non arrivi
toglierebbe spazio a Traore


----------



## robs91 (22 Agosto 2013)

Finchè non vedo,non credo.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Agosto 2013)

Finche nn vedo la presentazione nn ci credo. Per i giornalisti abbiamo preso chiunque e poi nn arriva nessuno o quasi


----------



## arcanum (22 Agosto 2013)

Il club non chiederà una follia....altri club potrebbero offrirla la follia.

Detto ciò la volontà del giocatore spero possa far la differenza perchè il Milan nel suo piccolo ha più appeal (ancora per poco) di alcuni club inglesi, (forse) la Champions da giocare e un posto da titolare a centrocampo


----------



## Dexter (22 Agosto 2013)

ragazzi eriksen galliani non ha idea di chi sia.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Agosto 2013)

Lui e un trequartista (Honda o Ljajic) e


----------



## jaws (22 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ragazzi eriksen galliani non ha idea di chi sia.



Certo che lo sa; gli ho spedito personlamente una copia di Football Manager


----------



## Dexter (22 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Certo che lo sa; gli ho spedito personlamente una copia di Football Manager


galliani conosce meno giocatori di un qualunque utente di questo forum. per conoscere talenti devi guardare con passione partite di più campionati,non basta vivere nell'ambiente calcio...se stai in giro a forte dei marmi o a farti i bagni in sicilia con i presidenti di catania,genoa e cagliari,finisci per conoscere solo i giocatori di catania,genoa e cagliari. e se per sbaglio viene qualche giovane dall'estero è perchè è un favore ad un procuratore (ultimo niang - favore ad oscar damiani). i giocatori forti dall'estero a prezzi contenuti sono arrivati per merito di leonardo,galliani è un incapace ed i fatti mi danno ragione.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ragazzi eriksen galliani non ha idea di chi sia.



Vabbè non esageriamo ora.....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ragazzi eriksen galliani non ha idea di chi sia.



forse in questo caso sa chi è , devi sapere che galliani ha un database che gli notifica tutti i giocatori in scadenza


----------



## Albijol (22 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ragazzi eriksen galliani non ha idea di chi sia.



Non è detto che non lo conosca, Galliani non segue nessun giocatore, semplicemente "si fida" di quei quattro cinque individui che gli ronzano attorno e gli propongono giocatori. Più gli ex milanisti che danno i consigli (sono sicuro che Van Bommel gli ha parlato di Strootman, che il Gallo aveva ammesso di seguire).


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Agosto 2013)

Eriksen, mi sembra surreale pensare possa arrivare veramente. E' troppo bravo, Galliani preferisce quelli come Traorè


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non è detto che non lo conosca, Galliani non segue nessun giocatore, semplicemente "si fida" di quei quattro cinque individui che gli ronzano attorno e gli propongono giocatori. Più gli ex milanisti che danno i consigli (sono sicuro che Van Bommel gli ha parlato di Strootman, che il Gallo aveva ammesso di seguire).



Concordo, infatti ha talmente tanti intrallazzi in giro che è costretto a prendere quei 4 fessi proposti dai suoi amichetti di gioco.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ragazzi eriksen galliani non ha idea di chi sia.



Si ok

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Certo che lo sa; gli ho spedito personlamente una copia di Football Manager


----------



## alexrossonero (22 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me alla fine potrebbe essere proprio lui il regalo di Galliani per Allegri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Agosto 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> forse in questo caso sa chi è , devi sapere che galliani ha un database che gli notifica tutti i giocatori in scadenza



 sempre tu sei


----------



## Serginho (22 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ragazzi eriksen galliani non ha idea di chi sia.



Ancora con questa cavolata? lo sanno pure le pietre chi e' Eriksen, e dai


----------



## DannySa (22 Agosto 2013)

Ormai ne parlano un po' tutti, speriamo Galliani legga i giornali magari se ne accorge anche lui.


----------



## DannySa (22 Agosto 2013)

Tra l'altro c'è da dire una cosa su questa vicenda, se il Psv non passa il turno l'Ajax riceverà molti più introiti dai diritti tv essendo l'unica compagine olandese a giocarsi la Champions, questo faciliterebbe l'affare non di poco secondo me.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro c'è da dire una cosa su questa vicenda, se il Psv non passa il turno l'Ajax riceverà molti più introiti dai diritti tv essendo l'unica compagine olandese a giocarsi la Champions, questo faciliterebbe l'affare non di poco secondo me.



Non hanno problemi finanziari : se decidono di cederlo a tot. cifra, chiederebbero comunque quella a prescindere. Opinione mia eh...


----------



## DannySa (22 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non hanno problemi finanziari : se decidono di cederlo a tot. cifra, chiederebbero comunque quella a prescindere. Opinione mia eh...



Faciliterebbe comunque l'operazione, stanno tifando noi sicuramente e con la giusta offerta il giocatore parte, altrimenti al 22 agosto sarebbe già da qualche altra parte.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Faciliterebbe comunque l'operazione, stanno tifando noi sicuramente e con la giusta offerta il giocatore parte, altrimenti al 22 agosto sarebbe già da qualche altra parte.



Secondo me è rimasto o perchè ha rifiutato lui tutte le destinazioni (perchè ha un accordo con noi tipo Ljajic), o perchè abbiamo l'accordo con l'Ajax e abbiamo procastinato per il preliminare.

L'affare sarebbe stato chiuso da tempo.


----------



## Serginho (22 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro c'è da dire una cosa su questa vicenda, se il Psv non passa il turno l'Ajax riceverà molti più introiti dai diritti tv essendo l'unica compagine olandese a giocarsi la Champions, questo faciliterebbe l'affare non di poco secondo me.



Infatti sui forum olandesi si stanno gia' facendo il conto della somma tra vendita di Eriksen piu' introiti champions se il Psv va fuori.
Comunque storicamente i club olandesi non tirano tanto sul prezzo


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Agosto 2013)

la maglia numero 8 è libera?


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Agosto 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa cavolata? lo sanno pure le pietre chi e' Eriksen, e dai



non è che galliani non sa chi sia, il problema è un po diverso, per investire qualche soldo galliani vorebbe investirlo su un nome mediatico che conoscono tutti quidni sembra che galliani conosca pochi giocatori, in realtà è solo una strategia di marketing della società (vedi acquisto balotelli, ronaldinho, ibra e compagnia)


----------



## DannySa (22 Agosto 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Infatti sui forum olandesi si stanno gia' facendo il conto della somma tra vendita di Eriksen piu' introiti champions se il Psv va fuori.
> Comunque storicamente i club olandesi non tirano tanto sul prezzo



Va in scadenza l'anno prossimo, possono ricavarci dei soldoni e non gli hanno rinnovato, è normale che parta il giocatore su..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Agosto 2013)

eriksen a livello mediatico non mi sembra poca roba....è uno dei piu promettenti talenti...se mi diciamo cerci sono d accordrmai credo che la campagnia acquisti con le figurine panini l abbiamo finita.Puntiamo sui giovani,galliani ha cambiato il database...che filtri i cessi di vari procuratori,presidenti o i giocatorini dalla B è un altro paio di maniche.

Io mi sto illudendo che possa arrivare....


----------



## Serginho (22 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non è che galliani non sa chi sia, il problema è un po diverso, per investire qualche soldo galliani vorebbe investirlo su un nome mediatico che conoscono tutti quidni sembra che galliani conosca pochi giocatori, in realtà è solo una strategia di marketing della società (vedi acquisto balotelli, ronaldinho, ibra e compagnia)


So benissimo quello che stai dicendo e credo che un fondo di verita' ci sia. Quello che non sopporto sono i tifosi che credono si saperne piu' dei dirigenti di serie A e lo ostentano tramite un forum di tifosi su internet. Comunque Eriksen e' molto conosciuto, giocatore simbolo e trascinatore dell'Ajax campione uscente degli ultimi campionati olandesi, chi non lo conosce?


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Agosto 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> So benissimo quello che stai dicendo e credo che un fondo di verita' ci sia. Quello che non sopporto sono i tifosi che credono si saperne piu' dei dirigenti di serie A e lo ostentano tramite un forum di tifosi su internet. Comunque Eriksen e' molto conosciuto, giocatore simbolo e trascinatore dell'Ajax campione uscente degli ultimi campionati olandesi, chi non lo conosce?



questo sicuro..chi segue il calcio è ovvio che lo conosce ma il tifoso medio di norma non dico che è ignorante ma diciamo che si fa molto affascinare dal nome per non parlare poi dei titoloni dei giornali se prendi un giocatore piuttosto che un altro..a livello tecnico avrebbe molto più sesno un operazione eriksen che un operazione kaka ad esempio ma conoscendo come ci muoviamo di solito sul mercato sepsso le intenzioni della società sono un po diverse...a parte questo discorso qua credo sia un giocatore che stiamo seguendo anche perchè è un ragazzo del 92 e noi dobbiamo assolutamente prendere un trequartista o almeno una mezzala di qualità


----------



## DannySa (22 Agosto 2013)

Eriksen può fare il doppio ruolo, trequartista-mezzala, un giocatore più adatto di questo (del 92, giovanissimo) è impossibile trovarlo.


----------



## Tobi (22 Agosto 2013)

Dai facciamo questo sforzo


----------



## Frikez (22 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> la maglia numero 8 è libera?



No


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Eriksen può fare il doppio ruolo, trequartista-mezzala, un giocatore più adatto di questo (del 92, giovanissimo) è impossibile trovarlo.



Per ora è molto più trequartista che mezzala, ma da noi son sicuro si proverebbe a metterlo proprio mezzala.


Il 433 credo non lo lasceremo perdere, nemmeno con Honda.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No



e chi ce l'ha?


----------



## DannySa (22 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e chi ce l'ha?



Saponara...


----------



## Serginho (22 Agosto 2013)

la 22 e' libera pero'


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per ora è molto più trequartista che mezzala, ma da noi son sicuro si proverebbe a metterlo proprio mezzala.
> 
> 
> Il 433 credo non lo lasceremo perdere, nemmeno con Honda.



In realtà pare proprio abbia trovato la sua definitiva collocazione tattica guardacaso come mezz'ala sinistra in un 4-3-3.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2013)

Io penso non arrivi, anzi sono convinto che sia tutta una bufala.


----------



## Devil May Cry (22 Agosto 2013)

Vi prego ditemi che è tutto vero!


----------



## bargnani83 (22 Agosto 2013)

in collegamento con top calcio 24 luca talotta di calciomercato.com ha segnalato come ulteriore indizio la presenza dell'agente di eriksen nella partita psv-milan.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Agosto 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> in collegamento con top calcio 24 luca talotta di calciomercato.com ha segnalato come ulteriore indizio la presenza dell'agente di eriksen nella partita psv-milan.



Top Calcio 24 che programma è?


----------



## folletto (22 Agosto 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> in collegamento con top calcio 24 luca talotta di calciomercato.com ha segnalato come ulteriore indizio la presenza dell'agente di eriksen nella partita psv-milan.



magari i contatti ci sono pure, ma i giocatori vanno pagati ed è a sto punto che, quasi sempre, casca l'asino. e poi ci sarebbe anche la Roma (come anche per Ljaijc) che sta vendendo e incassando tanto.


----------



## bargnani83 (22 Agosto 2013)

top calcio è un canale che si trova al n.274 del digitale terrestre.
@ folletto. ho letto su questo forum che l'agente del giocatore avrebbe detto che il suo assistito andrebbe via solo per una squadra che gioca la champions.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Ho la sensazione che stiamo scrivendo del nulla. Se non altro siamo agli sgoccioli del calciomercato quindi non avremo modo di buttare troppe pagine per un topic inutile


----------



## bargnani83 (22 Agosto 2013)

al di la di eriksen galliani che non parla da 2 giorni è un record.voglio illudermi che bolle qualcosa di buono in pentola.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Tobi (22 Agosto 2013)

Prendessimo sakho ed eriksen sarei disposto a tenermi titolare fino a gennaio Boateng come attaccante esterno.. abbiamo troppo bisogno di 2 tasselli in quei ruoli


----------



## 2515 (22 Agosto 2013)

Allegri vuole giocare nel 4-3-3. Ljajic esterno destro ed Eriksen mezzala sinistra, entrambi in scadenza di contratto, entrambi graditi ad allegri (lui adora i falegnami..), entrambi potenziali campioni da mega-plusvalenza.
Il loro curriculum è ideale per far impazzire il testosterone di Galliani.


----------



## gabuz (23 Agosto 2013)

Non sotto valutiamo la Roma, Eriksen è un lupacchiotto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non sotto valutiamo la Roma, Eriksen è un lupacchiotto


Ha detto di essere simpatizzante riommanista, ma la Roma non fa neanche l'EL quest'anno. Se dovessimo qualificarci credo che abbiamo più possibilità noi della Roma.


----------



## peppe75 (23 Agosto 2013)

io sono sempre convinto che se noi passiamo in champions arriverà...


----------



## Frikez (23 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Allegri vuole giocare nel 4-3-3. Ljajic esterno destro ed Eriksen mezzala sinistra, entrambi in scadenza di contratto, entrambi graditi ad allegri (lui adora i falegnami..), entrambi potenziali campioni da mega-plusvalenza.
> Il loro curriculum è ideale per far impazzire il testosterone di Galliani.



Più Honda a gennaio, certo


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Più Honda a gennaio, certo



E Ljajic e Sakho e Maradona


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Ma quale Eriksen, non possiamo permetterci più questo tipo di calciatori.


----------



## 2515 (23 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma quale Eriksen, non possiamo permetterci più questo tipo di calciatori.



in scadenza di contratto tra un anno, non vuole rinnovare, vuole un club che gioca la Champions e che ha rifiutato tutte le offerte da altri concorrenti? Già, proprio il profilo che Galliani detesta..


----------



## sion (23 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma quale Eriksen, non possiamo permetterci più questo tipo di calciatori.



a gennaio negli ultimi 10 giorni di mercato non potevamo permetterci nemmeno balotelli.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> a gennaio negli ultimi 10 giorni di mercato non potevamo permetterci nemmeno balotelli.



Balotelli è stato preso per motivazioni extracalcistiche, lo sanno anche le pietre.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> in scadenza di contratto tra un anno, non vuole rinnovare, vuole un club che gioca la Champions e che ha rifiutato tutte le offerte da altri concorrenti? Già, proprio il profilo che Galliani detesta..



Costa oltre 10 mln, non è un attaccante. Ergo non verrà mai.


----------



## folletto (23 Agosto 2013)

Le chiacchiere stanno a zero, per prendere i buoni giocatori bisogna PAGARLI e la società non ha intenzione di farlo altrimenti, si presume, sarebbe già arrivato qualcuno.


----------



## Milo (23 Agosto 2013)

Pensiamo a passare i preliminari e vediamo che succede


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

*Eriksen in tribuna a San Siro mercoledì.* Gira questa voce su Internet, non so quanto possa essere attendibile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Eriksen in tribuna a San Siro mercoledì.* Gira questa voce su Internet, non so quanto possa essere attendibile.


Indiscrezione lanciata da Telelombardia


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Indiscrezione lanciata da Telelombardia



Ah vabbé allora niente.


----------



## Bawert (23 Agosto 2013)

Ho buone sensazioni, tutto quadra però dobbiamo passare il turno. Le squadre potrebbero prenderlo con gli indizi forniti sono Milan, Schalke e Arsenal però non so quanto potrebbero lottare per il titolo...


----------



## DennyJersey (23 Agosto 2013)

Ma se Traorè va al Genoa e Birsa al Brescia, abbiamo giusto giusto un posticino a centrocampo per lui!! Magaaaaari!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ma se Traorè va al Genoa e Birsa al Brescia, abbiamo giusto giusto un posticino a centrocampo per lui!! Magaaaaari!


In realtà no perché in pratica Traoré è un fuori rosa.


----------



## DennyJersey (23 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In realtà no perché in pratica Traoré è un fuori rosa.



L'ennesima illusione estiva quindi..


----------



## jaws (23 Agosto 2013)

Eriksen sta giocando ora contro l'heerenveen; partita da vedere nel primo tempo ci sono stati 5 gol


----------



## jaws (23 Agosto 2013)

gol di Eriksen


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2013)

Comunque il campionato olandese per certi versi è assolutamente ridicolo. Non mi capacito come l'Ajax in Champions non commetta certe disattenzioni. E il discorso vale anche e soprattutto per le altre...


----------



## folletto (23 Agosto 2013)

Sto vedendo la partita. Finnbogason   ma che forte è?


----------



## Naruto98 (24 Agosto 2013)

Ieri gianluca di marzio sul tardi ha annunciato un grande colpo in entrata in italia e ha detto che prima di renderlo pubblico avrebbe chiesto conferme la mattina seguente. Ha fatto trapelare un particolare però: che la squadra di questo misterioso mister x stava giocando e perfendo. Guardate caso ieri sera l'ajax stava giocando e perdendo (poi finita in pareggio). Speriamo sia eriksen, ma ho come la sensazione che non sia un nostro acquisto, ovvero che lo ha acquistato un'altra squadra italiana.

Tutto ciò è una mia teoria sulla "bomba" lanciata da gianluca di marzio


----------



## bargnani83 (24 Agosto 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ieri gianluca di marzio sul tardi ha annunciato un grande colpo in entrata in italia e ha detto che prima di renderlo pubblico avrebbe chiesto conferme la mattina seguente. Ha fatto trapelare un particolare però: che la squadra di questo misterioso mister x stava giocando e perfendo. Guardate caso ieri sera l'ajax stava giocando e perdendo (poi finita in pareggio). Speriamo sia eriksen, ma ho come la sensazione che non sia un nostro acquisto, ovvero che lo ha acquistato un'altra squadra italiana.
> 
> Tutto ciò è una mia teoria sulla "bomba" lanciata da gianluca di marzio



cronologicamente non coincide.l'ajax ha finito di giocare alle 21.45. l'unica partita finita ad ora tarda ovvero 23.45 è bilbao-osasuna.


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Agosto 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> cronologicamente non coincide.l'ajax ha finito di giocare alle 21.45. l'unica partita finita ad ora tarda ovvero 23.45 è bilbao-osasuna.



Colpo Annan per il Milan? .


----------



## bargnani83 (24 Agosto 2013)

bisogna dire che ad oggi di marzio, laudisa e pedullà non hanno mai nominato eriksen.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> cronologicamente non coincide.l'ajax ha finito di giocare alle 21.45. l'unica partita finita ad ora tarda ovvero 23.45 è bilbao-osasuna.



Penso che comunque si riferisse all'Ajax.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> bisogna dire che ad oggi di marzio, laudisa e pedullà non hanno mai nominato eriksen.


 [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 

Questi interventi, qui su, non sono ammessi. E non è il primo che fai. Non si insulta nessuno.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> .



Vabbé dai, è normale che sparino nel mucchio, qualcosa alla fine azzeccano per forza, avendo scritto tutto il contrario di tutto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai, è normale che sparino nel mucchio, qualcosa alla fine azzeccano per forza, avendo scritto tutto il contrario di tutto



.


----------



## peppe75 (24 Agosto 2013)

io lo dico da sempre Eriksen arriverà il prima possibile...vedrete!


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2013)

l'anno prossimo facciamo un cacchiomercato estivo per di marzio e i suoi compagni.
curioso di vedere le percentuale giuste... sicuramente meno del 0,1 %


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai, è normale che sparino nel mucchio, qualcosa alla fine azzeccano per forza, avendo scritto tutto il contrario di tutto



Per dire, anche su Ljajic: l'offerta della Roma c'era, poi adesso "potrebbe esserci", l'Atletico Madrid prima fa l'offerta, poi l'offerta non c'è mai stata, poi la ritira, poi ancora l'offerta non c'è stata, ma c'è l'interessamento.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ieri gianluca di marzio sul tardi ha annunciato un grande colpo in entrata in italia e ha detto che prima di renderlo pubblico avrebbe chiesto conferme la mattina seguente. Ha fatto trapelare un particolare però: che la squadra di questo misterioso mister x stava giocando e perfendo. Guardate caso ieri sera l'ajax stava giocando e perdendo (poi finita in pareggio). Speriamo sia eriksen, ma ho come la sensazione che non sia un nostro acquisto, ovvero che lo ha acquistato un'altra squadra italiana.
> 
> Tutto ciò è una mia teoria sulla "bomba" lanciata da gianluca di marzio



Ha appena detto che si tratta del possibile arrivo di Iturbe all'Inter.


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque il campionato olandese per certi versi è assolutamente ridicolo.



Se quel cesso di Pelle' fa 600 gol... ROTFL


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se quel cesso di Pelle' fa 600 gol... ROTFL



Ma anche questo Finncoso. Mettilo nel campionato italiano, alla Fiorentina, e vediamo se fa 30 gol.


----------



## folletto (24 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma anche questo Finncoso. Mettilo nel campionato italiano, alla Fiorentina, e vediamo se fa 30 gol.


 Fincoso oltre ad avere tanto talento ha una freddezza davanti alla porta che alla sua età è merce rarissima


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Sì ragazzi, nessuno nega che 'sto Finnbogason abbia talento però piano piano, noi c'abbiamo la passione per i giovanotti orange(intesi anche comegiocatori che giocano in Olanda) che poi si dimostrano tutt'altro che adeguati, semplicemente perché sono giovani e hanno ancora bisogno di tantissima erba da mangiare.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Fincoso oltre ad avere tanto talento ha una freddezza davanti alla porta che alla sua età è merce rarissima



Non dico che sia scarso, ma il campionato è troppo poco indicativo. Se segnasse 10 gol in EL, come Huntelaar, sarebbe altra cosa...


----------



## Dexter (24 Agosto 2013)

ribadisco che galliani non sa manco chi è. è un giocatore di raiola,bronzetti o damiani? no. è un giocatore del genoa,del catania o del cagliari? no. l'ha allenato allegri in passato? no. allora galliani non lo conosce. arrivano matri e/o astori.


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2013)

Questo se davvero va a vedere la partita mercoledì scappa a gambe filate a fine primo tempo.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Agosto 2013)

Secondo *Tuttosport* (rotfl ) il* Milan vorrebbe prendere Eriksen in prestito con diritto di riscatto*, visto che va in scadenza nel 2014. 

Nel frattempo giornali spagnoli e olandesi parlano di un* interessamento dell'Atletico Madrid*, il giocatore vuole solo un club che faccia la *Champions.*


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Secondo *Tuttosport* (rotfl ) il* Milan vorrebbe prendere Eriksen in prestito con diritto di riscatto*, visto che va in scadenza nel 2014.



Manco Fantozzi ti dà un giocatore in scadenza tra un anno in prestito con diritto di riscatto


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2013)

Co serve come il pane


----------



## Need4 (26 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> noi c'abbiamo la passione per i giovanotti orange(intesi anche comegiocatori che giocano in Olanda) che poi si dimostrano tutt'altro che adeguati, semplicemente perché sono giovani e hanno ancora bisogno di tantissima erba da



Fixed.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

Vi faccio una domanda. Potendo scegliere tra Ljajic e Eriksen chi prendereste? 

Comunque sia, Eriksen lo consideriamo un trequartista oppure un mediano? Perchè se viene visto come un trequartista non arriverà mai, visto che c'è Honda, mentre nel secondo caso allora si ci potrebbe esser uno spiraglio.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vi faccio una domanda. Potendo scegliere tra Ljajic e Eriksen chi prendereste?
> 
> Comunque sia, Eriksen lo consideriamo un trequartista oppure un mediano? Perchè se viene visto come un trequartista non arriverà mai, visto che c'è Honda, mentre nel secondo caso allora si ci potrebbe esser uno spiraglio.



Per me è il centrocampista offensivo del centrocampo a tre. Mezz'ala, destra o sinistra (presumibilmente) che sia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vi faccio una domanda. Potendo scegliere tra Ljajic e Eriksen chi prendereste?
> 
> Comunque sia, Eriksen lo consideriamo un trequartista oppure un mediano? Perchè se viene visto come un trequartista non arriverà mai, visto che c'è Honda, mentre nel secondo caso allora si ci potrebbe esser uno spiraglio.



tra ljajic ed eriksen io sceglierei il secondo per una questione comportamentale , visto che di malati di mente ne abbiamo tanti in squadra e da quel che ricordo il danese non è un tipo sopra le righe . Per la questione in campo dico solo puo giocare dove vuole , di certo visto come stiamo messi uno dai piedi buoni non lo schifo qualunque sia la sua posizione in campo


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> tra ljajic ed eriksen io sceglierei il secondo per una questione comportamentale , visto che di malati di mente ne abbiamo tanti in squadra e da quel che ricordo il danese non è un tipo sopra le righe . Per la questione in campo dico solo puo giocare dove vuole , di certo visto come stiamo messi uno dai piedi buoni non lo schifo qualunque sia la sua posizione in campo



Giusto (anche se Eriksen non mi convince del tutto), ma tanto non arriva


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Secondo *Tuttosport* (rotfl ) il* Milan vorrebbe prendere Eriksen in prestito con diritto di riscatto*, visto che va in scadenza nel 2014.


Ma che significa?


----------



## DannySa (26 Agosto 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma che significa?



Lo prendiamo in prestito così arriva fino a scadenza con noi e lo prendiamo gratis se si sarà trovato bene.


----------



## soloperlamaglia (27 Agosto 2013)

Tuttosport è veramente ridicolo ... come se quelli dell'Ajax sono fessi.


----------



## bargnani83 (27 Agosto 2013)

comunque non ne parla nessuno dei maggiori organi di stampa.ho paura che sia solo l'ennesimo tam tam che ogni anno c'è su internet su un giocatore senza nulla di concreto.


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

Ho letto un intervista al suo procuratore di qualche settimana fa che forse abbiamo postato anche qui...cmq questo tale dice di aver ricevuto un offerta dall'italia...e ok...la cosa importante che dice secondo me però è che nel caso non venisse ceduto in questa sessione non ci sarà cmq nessunissimo pericolo che vada via a parametro 0...questo cosa significa che l'ajax non è costretto a svenderlo...valutazione 18 mln..soldi che il Milan non caccerà mai...trattativa finita...


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2013)

per me va al Tottenham. Galliani se gli chiedi di Eriksen prende Enrico Letta.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> tra ljajic ed eriksen io sceglierei il secondo per una questione comportamentale , visto che di malati di mente ne abbiamo tanti in squadra e da quel che ricordo il danese non è un tipo sopra le righe . Per la questione in campo dico solo puo giocare dove vuole , di certo visto come stiamo messi uno dai piedi buoni non lo schifo qualunque sia la sua posizione in campo



a quanto pare Ljajic non ha problemi di comportamento, e son anch io di questo opinione, a parte l episodio con Delio rossi ( che colpa ha Ljajic?) non ci sono stati altri problemi...


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2013)

A quando l'arrivo del prode danese???


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Agosto 2013)

666psycho ha scritto:


> a quanto pare Ljajic non ha problemi di comportamento, e son anch io di questo opinione, a parte l episodio con Delio rossi ( che colpa ha Ljajic?) non ci sono stati altri problemi...



mbe se arrivi a farti prendere a pugni dal tuo allenatore proprio uno stinco di santo non devi essere , poi a parte questo bisogna anche considerare il rapporto clandestino tra ljajic e la nutella


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

una società seria con i soldi della cl prende tutti e due ed un difensore...tutto qua...ma visto che i soldi non si sa che fine facciano ci ritroviamo con zaccardo in difesa nocerino a cc e boateng e binho che 2 mesi fa erano stati silurati in maniera quasi ufficiale in attacco...questo siamo diventati...


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

Ci credo quanto è credibile che il Sassuolo ozpioni Messi per il 2015.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> una società seria con i soldi della cl prende tutti e due ed un difensore...tutto qua...ma visto che i soldi non si sa che fine facciano ci ritroviamo con zaccardo in difesa nocerino a cc e boateng e binho che 2 mesi fa erano stati silurati in maniera quasi ufficiale in attacco...questo siamo diventati...



Sono dei barboni, senza un euro, ancora pretendete che siano una società seria??? Ma se non lo siamo da anni. Ma solo io non mi sorprendo di quel che sta accadendo???


----------



## Doctore (27 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono dei barboni, senza un euro, ancora pretendete che siano una società seria??? Ma se non lo siamo da anni. Ma solo io non mi sorprendo di quel che sta accadendo???


Quoto...
L unica sorpresa è che mi sorprende chi si sorprende


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quoto...
> L unica sorpresa è che mi sorprende chi si sorprende



Appunto. Tutti a dire che siamo con le pezze al deretano, ma appena non si fa un mercato decente riparte la cantilena. La barbonagine è evidente da anni e anni, non è che fino all'altro anno eravamo il Psg italiano.


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

ok ho capito ma allora le cessioni illustri e gli ingaggi dimezzati??? a cosa sono serviti???


----------



## Tobi (27 Agosto 2013)

praticamente a far spendere meno soldi al nano. tutto qua


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2013)

C'è grande silenzio circa la sua situazione. Le cose stanno cosi: o abbiamo già l'accordo e dopo i preliminari (se li passiamo) arriva l'ufficialità,o non lo abbiamo mai trattato e non sanno chi sia (che è più probabile). E se non arriva lui,IMHO,c'è Honda seguito da Kakà. Un trequartista insomma..


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2013)

Come no


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

eriksen scordiamocelo...a questo punto speriamo in honda con boateng a centrocampo...e magari boa a centrocampo esplode chi lo sa...che fine abbiamo fatto....sperare che boa diventi finalmente un giocatore di calcio...


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

Se è vero che arriva Honda vedo difficile fare un investimento oneroso per Eriksen che di mestiere fa lo stesso ruolo, più plausibile si investa un pò di soldi su una punta o un difensore.


----------



## sion (27 Agosto 2013)

eriksen e' piu' una mezzala stile seedorf dei bei tempi


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

Eppure però ad Amsterdam gioca quasi sempre dietro le punte!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Nessuna fiducia in questa dirigenza di incapaci e buoni a nulla. Non riescono a comprare un giocatore neanche se ce lo regalano, figuriamoci se riescono a fare un acquisto sensato in questi ultimi 10 anni come questo danese.


----------



## Solo (27 Agosto 2013)

Anche qui è tutto già scritto. Lo prenderà qualcun altro e poi uscirà Galliani dicendo che era sul suo taccuino da quando l'ovulo era stato fecondato ma chiedevano troppi soldi.


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2013)

Ah ovviamente domani a San Siro con la sciarpa del Milan al collo immagino..


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eppure però ad Amsterdam gioca quasi sempre dietro le punte!



In realtà gioca da mezz'ala da un bel po' 
Vero che si inserisce,ma la posizione di base rimane quella.


----------



## Heaven (27 Agosto 2013)

E' troppo lontano Eriksen per sperarci, è giovane, forte, in scadenza di contratto, non costa una follia e ci servirebbe un sacco uno in quella posizione, ha rifiutato il tottenham per via della Champions. Sarei felice di un suo arrivo, al momento è lontanissimo ma dopo un eventuale qualificazione chissà, i parametri ce li ha


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2013)

Non illudiamoci più, ci facciamo il sangue amaro e basta


----------



## sion (27 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Non illudiamoci più, ci facciamo il sangue amaro e basta



purtroppo concordo

ma il pelato non parla da una settimana o sbaglio?


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> purtroppo concordo
> 
> ma il pelato non parla da una settimana o sbaglio?



Non parla fin domani sera, l'aveva detto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> C'è grande silenzio circa la sua situazione. Le cose stanno cosi: o abbiamo già l'accordo e dopo i preliminari (se li passiamo) arriva l'ufficialità,o non lo abbiamo mai trattato e non sanno chi sia (che è più probabile). E se non arriva lui,IMHO,c'è Honda seguito da Kakà. Un trequartista insomma..



anche per me la situazione è questa


----------



## bargnani83 (27 Agosto 2013)

si vocifera che l'agente di eriksen sia in inghilterra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Scodatevi pure Eriksen non arriverà manco lui non illudetevi piu lo dico per il vostro stomato.





bargnani83 ha scritto:


> si vocifera che l'agente di eriksen sia in inghilterra.



alla fine andrà al Manchester united.


----------



## Doctore (27 Agosto 2013)

Ho il terrore che il regalo del bresidente sia matri altro che erikssen


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ho il terrore che il regalo del bresidente sia matri altro che erikssen



L'unico regalo che voglio dal bresidente è che se ne vada


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2013)

Quotato a 1.01 '' Ljajic era uno specchietto per le allodole, in realtà eravamo su Eriksen ''


Ma chi volete che arrivi dai, madò se sono giù oggi.


----------



## S.1899 (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma arriva da una settimana...Arriva a piedi ? 

Seriamente anch'io credo che alla fine non arriverà


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2013)

sicuro non arriva, é troppo bravo! noi prendiamo solo bidoni!


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2013)

ragazzi questo eriksen è un nome tipo fabregas, si sente nominare perché per noi sarebbe L'IDEALE, ma non lo abbiamo MAI trattato e non inizieremo a farlo adesso...


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2013)

Secondo il sito calciomercato.it *l'agente di Christian Eriksen, si troverebbe in Inghilterra*, nazione da dove sono pervenute le maggiori offerte per il suo assistito. 

Su di lui infatti ci sono *Everton, Liverpool, Manchester United e Tottenham, con Spurs e Reds in pole*.


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Secondo il sito calciomercato.it *l'agente di Christian Eriksen, si troverebbe in Inghilterra*, nazione da dove sono pervenute le maggiori offerte per il suo assistito.
> 
> Su di lui infatti ci sono *Everton, Liverpool, Manchester United e Tottenham, con Spurs e Reds in pole*.



tanto non ci tradisce....


----------



## bargnani83 (27 Agosto 2013)

spurs e reds la champions non la fanno però.diciamo che la fonte solitamente ci prende poco.fermo restando che ho uno 0,1% di speranza non di più.


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

gli altri non fanno la cl e acquistano eriksen sakho etc etc noi invece se facciamo la cl prendiamo matri...ahauahuaa...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Società vergognosa. Se Berlusconi non vende entro breve faremo una brutta fine, non si può continuare così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Dai su, ci stiam facendo prendere per il naso dal telegrafo olandese. Non abbiamo avuto la forza di prendere Ljajic, Honda o qualsiasi altro giocatore, prendiamo Eriksen!


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Agosto 2013)

ci fregano anche questo di sicuro...ma non sono nemmeno piu di tanto convinto che siamo mai stati veramente su di lui


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Agosto 2013)

quest'estate ci sono state delle occasioni incredibili!!! E questa società ridicola se l'è fatte scappare TUTTE!!!!!! BERLUSCONI VATTENE


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Il Tottenham ha aperto una trattativa ufficiale per Eriksen.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

Ma guardate che siete voi che vi fate le idee in testa, eriksen non è mai stato trattato sono i giornali che parlano e parlano non date retta a tutto quello che dicono, sto giocatore non viene da noi scordatevelo proprio. Non avete capito che questi tipi di giocatori da noi non vengono piu costano troppo siete di coccio


----------



## Schism75 (28 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il Tottenham ha aperto una trattativa ufficiale per Eriksen.



Mi sembra strano. La trattativa per Bale al Real é stata bloccata, cosi come quella di Lamela dalla Roma. Mi sembra strano che abbiano della liquiditá anche per Eriksen.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2013)

e daje non ci fregano niente, non abbiamo mai iniziato una trattativa con questo su


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

arriva in elicottero?


----------



## peppe75 (28 Agosto 2013)

finchè non ha firmato con nessuno c'è ancora una flebile speranza....crediamoci!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ripper (28 Agosto 2013)

non credo ci sia mai stata una trattativa


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

E' fuori da San Siro vero?


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2013)

*Overmars, direttore sportivo dell'Ajax, conferma che Eriksen sta trattando con il Tottenham*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Agosto 2013)

Sopra casa mia è appena passato un elicottero...


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sopra casa mia è appena passato un elicottero...



Stanno andando a prendre Eriksen?


----------



## Aragorn (28 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Overmars, direttore sportivo dell'Ajax, conferma che Eriksen sta trattando con il Tottenham*



Si sapeva che sarebbe andato in Inghilterra. Ma chissenefrega, tanto presto avremo MitraMatriii


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

Lo prendono di sicuro  con noi non c'è mai stata trattativa, l'ajax lo valuta 18 milioni,ricordate le parole verso Strootman "costava troppo" vale lo stesso discorso per eriksen.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Ma si sapeva che non veniva; è un nome tirato fuori dai forum.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Overmars, direttore sportivo dell'Ajax, conferma che Eriksen sta trattando con il Tottenham*



.


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Che bello.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che bello.



Siamo ultra competitivi!


----------



## Hammer (28 Agosto 2013)

Ma solo secondo me il Tottenham può arrivare alla Champions senza problemi quest'anno?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Agosto 2013)

non c'ho mai creduto.
fosse stato un mediano ancora ancora, ma non essendo questo il caso...


----------



## Aragorn (28 Agosto 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma solo secondo me il Tottenham può arrivare alla Champions senza problemi quest'anno?



Il Chelsea e le due di Manchester sono superiori, secondo me se la giocheranno con l'Arsenal.


----------



## pennyhill (28 Agosto 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma solo secondo me il Tottenham può arrivare alla Champions senza problemi quest'anno?



C’è abbondanza in tutti i reparti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Stanno andando a prendre Eriksen?



Filtra ottimismo


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> non c'ho mai creduto.
> fosse stato un mediano ancora ancora, ma non essendo questo il caso...



LOL, dai che se dio vuole è l'ultimo anno


----------



## Stex (28 Agosto 2013)

ma al tottenam??? ma quanti ne prendono?


----------



## S T B (28 Agosto 2013)

non avevo dubbi... comunque anche il progetto giovani va a farsi benedire... ormai costano tanto (per noi) anche quelli...


----------



## hiei87 (28 Agosto 2013)

Era chiaro. Vabbè via. ormai sta sezione si può anche chiudere, tanto un mercato così ha la sua fine già scritta. Arriva il Mitra, grazie presidente, siamo iper-competitivi, siamo primi nella classifica avulsa delle partite giocate di martedì mattina negli anni dispari....


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Agosto 2013)

mi sa che pure sto topic si può chiudere e aprirne uno nel "calciomercato degli altri".


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Agosto 2013)

Il tottenham squadrone

via Bale: Soldado,Lamela,Paulinho,Eriksen e gli restano soldi

forse ne dimentico qualcuno


----------



## marco89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Ora telefoniamo subito in Olanda e portiamolo a casa!!


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2013)

Qualcuno l'ha visto in tribuna?


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Agosto 2013)

E' partito


----------



## Frikez (28 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il tottenham squadrone
> 
> via Bale: Soldado,Lamela,Paulinho,Eriksen e gli restano soldi
> 
> forse ne dimentico qualcuno



Capoue e Chiriches


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

Pare che uno stormo di Black Hawk sia appena decollato da Amsterdam


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Agosto 2013)

E Fester cala l'ALL IN


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Agosto 2013)

Tra qualche anno il Real Madrid offrirà 100 milioni


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pare che uno stormo di Black Hawk sia appena decollato da Amsterdam


ROTFL, domani torna con graziano pelle'


----------



## Frikez (28 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ROTFL, domani torna con graziano pelle'



Pellè >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Matri


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Agosto 2013)

Ma perché ce l'avete tanto con Graziano Pellè


----------



## jaws (28 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Pellè >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Matri



Se Matri va in eredivisie fa almeno 45 gol a stagione


----------



## Frikez (28 Agosto 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma perché ce l'avete tanto con Graziano Pellè



Perchè è un vero bomber


----------



## pennyhill (28 Agosto 2013)

Quando chiude il mercato negli altri paesi, come Olanda e Inghilterra?


----------



## Milo (28 Agosto 2013)

Secondo calciomercato.it *il presidente del tottenham è ad Amsterdam per concludere la trattiva per Eriksen*

Meglio che mi ritiri sennò mi bannano dalle bestemmie e parolacce...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Agosto 2013)

Galliani ha detto che per Allegri non abbiamo problemi a centrocampo, quindi discorso chiusissimo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Agosto 2013)

E' una cosa vergognosa


----------



## sion (29 Agosto 2013)

ma come si fa asd essere cosi,ma cosa hanno in testa,prendere una punta centrale e non ****** di striscio gli altri reparti


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Agosto 2013)

Quanti topic buttati nel......vergogna....che vadano a giocare a football manager dio mio


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Non è questione di avere problemi è questione di rinforzare la rosa e basta, così come tra i centrali servirebbe un altro centrale da girare nella rotazione visto che gli altri sono roba da terza categoria in quanto ad affidabilità.


----------



## Frikez (29 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quando chiude il mercato negli altri paesi, come Olanda e Inghilterra?



Inghilterra il 2 mentre in Olanda il 31 mi pare.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2013)

ci vuole tanto a capire che su questo qui non ci siamo MAI stati?


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ci vuole tanto a capire che su questo qui non ci siamo MAI stati?



C'è di buono che una notizia "credibile" è uscita solo una settimana fa, abbiamo evitato mesi e mesi di allucinazionie collettive, come nel caso Fabregas, e senza bocciarello.


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/eriksen-al-tottenham-manca-solo-lufficialita-vt10314.html#post265898


----------

